# Some Arctic Pipe pics



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm back on Alaska's North Slope again. I'm helping put together a 204 bed man camp for ConocoPhillips in Kuparuk. 

I had to run some arctic pipe to connect the sprinkler, pumped waste, and potable water from the mechanical mods to the sleeper mods. 


















Pretty flat up here anywhere you look


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

The wood support on its side underneath the staggered 90's is temporary. Figured I better mention it before one of you brought it up.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Nikolai said:


> I'm back on Alaska's North Slope again. I'm helping put together a 204 bed man camp for ConocoPhillips in Kuparuk.
> 
> I had to run some arctic pipe to connect the sprinkler, pumped waste, and potable water from the mechanical mods to the sleeper mods.
> 
> Pretty flat up here anywhere you look


Is that where they took pictures of Mars??


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Are those 8x20 living containers? Who made them ?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice pics.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> Are those 8x20 living containers? Who made them ?


Yes they are. A company called Builders Choice is manufacturing them in town(Anchorage) then they're hauled by truck nearly 1,000 miles to the jobsite.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Is that where they took pictures of Mars??


No doubt, looks flat and isololated....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

2 to a truck, been there, done that. (not Alaska)


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

How long will you be onsite ?


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

3 weeks on, 1 one week off until the end of October probably. Working 7-12's. My current hitch will be over on the 31st of August.


----------



## AbsoluteDP (Jul 25, 2012)

… till the end of October. 

I can’t even imagine. Brrr …
Good luck with the project.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Nikolai said:


> 3 weeks on, 1 one week off until the end of October probably. Working 7-12's. My current hitch will be over on the 31st of August.


That's a good rotation.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

Working out of town sucks but the money is so good it's worth it now. I think I'm going to look for other employment at the end of the year if my company doesn't get any in-town work. 

You don't get lost time back.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

How many plumbers in your crew?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Is potable water trucked into the site or is their a well on site?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

Plumbdog said:


> How many plumbers in your crew?


Just me. There's not much mechanical work on this job. Mostly trim, some arctic pipe, and cam-lock connections between the mods.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> Is potable water trucked into the site or is their a well on site?
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Trucked in.


----------

